# Interested in Cobb Tuning?



## jwilkins88 (Nov 13, 2014)

I'll start by saying that I'm not, in any way, affiliated with Cobb.

I do have a lot of experience working with Cobb and their tunes, however. Since I got my GTI, I've been less than thrilled with the tuning options. It's not that I dislike the results. I just think it's 100% ridiculous that you have to go to a dealer, have something installed, and then you can't do anything with your tune unless someone certified works with it. I think that's ludicrous.

If you're not familiar with Cobb, here's their site, and details on the AccessPort:

http://www.cobbtuning.com/COBB-Tuning-Accessport-s/70458.htm

I'll provide a summary for those who either can't or don't want to watch the video:

1) You can order an Accessport from either Cobb or their certified dealers. You get the tuner unit, and a bunch of preloaded maps from Cobb. These range from a stock tune, to tunes that account for an intake, or intake + downpipe, etc... You own the unit, and it's yours to do with as you please. If you get sick of the tune, you unmate the unit from your car, and you can resell it. They hold their value extremely well.

2) You can save your stock tune and flash it back at any time. You can also create your own custom tune by starting off of one of their existing tunes or you can have any tuner with AccessTuner (their tuning software) make a tune for you

3) The unit also serves as a logger and can take logs with incredible resolution. The logs are saved as CSV files, and you can open them with Google Drive, Excel, Open Office, etc....

4) The unit also functions as a gauge. You can display any of the information on the screen of the AP in real time. The newest unit allows you to display multiple paramters.

5) You can read and reset engine codes

6) You can turn off codes that are being thrown so you don't have a CEL

7) The Subaru, Mitsubishi, and Mazda units are available for $500-$650.

Now, I've already contacted Cobb about the unit, but if you're interested, we need you to get in touch with them and let them know that there is demand for them to get into the VW market. Send them an email @ [email protected]

Simply put, I think Cobb is the best tuning package out there.

Here's some of their promotional images:


----------



## aapigti (Dec 15, 2014)

*Cobb*

I completely agree with this. I have had an AP (AccessPort) on 6 different vehicles in the past. They are great group to work with and make good products. Having other solid options is always a plus. I haven't picked up my GTI yet, and my dealership is Unitronics dealer....but I would love to have the Cobb option on this car. I will send off an email to the guys in Austin, and I will let you know the response I get. However, I have worked with the guys down at the Plano Cobb shop a lot over the last 5 years. I will talk to them and try to put a bug in their ear. But they are so busy I am not sure how fast they will hop on this. They have been real damn busy with development of the new WRX platform and the new Mustang Ecoboost. 

But, yes I am all for an AP for the Golf family.


----------



## jwilkins88 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hopefully, even if it's not something that they can do in the next few months, they'll see that there's some demand and add it in (or increase priority).

More options are never a bad thing


----------



## aapigti (Dec 15, 2014)

*Cobb VW*

Well, the answer was pretty much what I expected. The support team told me that they have no ETA for when they will support any VW platforms, but that they are always looking to 
add new vehicles to the list. 

So my guess is, they have discussed it but it is not on the short list for new projects. But, with the GTI getting rave reviews and more people purchasing them (not to mention a Subie fan boy like myself who is getting rid of a WRX for a GTI PP DCC, we all have to grow up sometime) that they will see enough customers to justify the R&D. Time will tell.


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

*i would be interested in switching*

i have a unitronic tune now but i would like to have the tuning capabilities this gives.


----------



## Swoope (Jul 26, 2014)

would love to see cobb support vw.


beers


----------



## MK7GTI (Jul 1, 2014)

I would be hesitant to try an Accessport for a VAG vehicle considering they have no experience tuning them. There are already enough big names in the game that have had experience tuning our vehicles for years. An Accessport style tuner would be sweet though from one of the big names. :thumbup:


----------



## jwilkins88 (Nov 13, 2014)

MK7GTI said:


> I would be hesitant to try an Accessport for a VAG vehicle considering they have no experience tuning them.


That's incorrect. They have an Accessport for Porsche, and they also tune BMWs.

Also, tuning vehicles is tuning vehicles. How you get the ECU to respond to what you want is slightly different, but, at the end of the day, you're changing your air/fuel, boost demand, and timing. There's other things in there, obviously, but as far as power and reliability are concerned, that's your main focus.


----------



## 949 (Mar 11, 2008)

I too have had cobb tuning products such as the a/p. 

its an awesome unit. if anyone has not tried it, trust me it is an awesome unit to have.

I am wondering if we can get enough interest to get them to make one for audi or vw. which I would assume should be totally different.


----------



## 949 (Mar 11, 2008)

MK7GTI said:


> I would be hesitant to try an Accessport for a VAG vehicle considering they have no experience tuning them. There are already enough big names in the game that have had experience tuning our vehicles for years. An Accessport style tuner would be sweet though from one of the big names. :thumbup:


tuning any car is the same. it doesn't matter the brand or model.

what does matter is the ecu. each ecu has a hidden language that they must break. once they break it, then they must create software to translate the language. that's where it will take some time and money. they need to pay those guys who code the language. I assume it can range between 25k to 100k usd per ecu. it isn't where they can't break the code, its just takes time plus other companies have already made maps for all of these models and makes.

for example Subaru has the impreza wrx. the ecu will be different for the sti ecu's. in addition each new year may change the ecu programming. which will cause more R&D to make.

what I don't get is how they determine who gets it??
like why the GTR's or Porsche's or Subaru's or ford or bmw ??
I mean each of those are really priced differently. so I cant assume they are going towards something with the most costly. it cant for shear volume, because there aren't a ton of GTR's vs audi's or even vw's.

I know for a fact that if they made it for audi there are plenty of guys to buy the units as they are not that cheap and they can recover the costs pretty quickly. 

I guess if everyone from one segment was to call or email them, I think they will make a move. 

a while back did make one for the Honda civic for a short time. again I don't know why the Honda civic as they already have hondata. so that was a waste of a market to get into. as for the audi and vw, there is really no self tuning units and yet they refuse to actually make it for these brands.


----------



## slo_s3 (Oct 15, 2014)

would absolutely love this. big cobb fan!


----------



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

I'd be interested if this were to happen :thumbup:


----------



## gtboost (Oct 11, 2005)

i have had Cobb on multiple platforms and have quite a bit of experience with them. I had AP on a wrx, forester xt, and my old bmw for a short period of time. I also have a friend with it on his Porsche. The biggest issue is people who are so numbers driven as far as the fsi and tsi world. A lot of people would balk at the numbers the off the shelf Cobb tunes would have. They tune excessively safe and most cases very rich. To cover a wide range of mods to keep from getting lean conditions. 

If you want any form of good power you pretty much need to have a pro-tune done which if done on the dyno will double the cost of the ap. I realistically don't see them attempting the vw scene any time soon. It would be nice to have other options but there really is a ton of competition on the mk5-7 platforms and if I were Cobb I would view it as loss in sales due to the competition. 

Cobb internally has changed a bit since being sold a while ago.


----------

